# Battlefield Bad Company 2 not staying in fullscreen!



## eseanyang (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi i recently bought battlefield bad company 2 and for some reason while playing, every few minutes or so, it would change into windowed mode and then i would have to click the screen to get it to get back into fullscreen. I do not have this problem with any other games which is strange. I've looked up this problem and the internet and there was a similiar problem caused by AVG anti-virus but i do not think this applyed to me cause I have it completely up to date. Anyone have any suggestions?

here is my system info


System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/7/2010, 11:57:22
Machine name: SEANSPC
Operating System: Windows Vista? Ultimate (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.091208-0542)
Language: Chinese (Simplified) (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: NVIDIA
System Model: NFORCE 680i LT SLI
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
Memory: 2558MB RAM
Page File: 1424MB used, 3906MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode


----------



## DeadSilence (Mar 27, 2010)

Though not an answer, I was having the same issue. Found that each time I accidentally pressed the Cap Lock button the application would go into a window mode resolved in the way you expreienced. For some reason now I can no longer play the game in full screen at all and am searching for an answer.


----------



## TheChocolate (Mar 28, 2010)

Have you both tried updating your videocard drivers?

Nvidia: Click Here
ATI: Click Here


----------



## sixstringjamming (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi, I had this problem too and this fixed it for me. Simply go to My Documents\BFBC2 and edit settings.ini and on the 4th line down change 'Fullscreen=false' to 'Fullscreen=true' and save the file. Good hunting! :up:


----------



## DeadSilence (Mar 27, 2010)

I actually stumbled on a fix. Using the combo Alt+Enter flips between Fullscreen and windowed.


----------

